# ESPN Insider, Jerry West wants Curry



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Just a blurb in Insider

Every GM apparently has called Pax in the last 2 days to gauge interest in Curry and Chandler since the Insider article 2 days ago. One guy that seems to have actually made an offer is West. Pax asked for Gasol, who West isnt high on and they said that more players would have to be included to make that happen. Ford speculated that a more realistic deal is Curry, Erob and JYD for Swift, Dahntay Jones and Shane Battier. Again, that is speculation but just thought it was interesting that the best GM of the last 20 years is inquiring seriously about our busted project


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Ooohhh Gasol would be nice. He is absolutely not being used correctly by Hubie.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

That is interesting. West must see something good in Curry. I don't know that I would trade him for anything short of Gasol though if I were Pax.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Err.. neither is Swift btw either. He's seems to be getting less than 20 min of burn a night. I would prefer Gasol however.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I want Gasol + something. Battier would be real nice as that extra something.

I hope that Skiles would use Gasol the way I think he can be used (more like Dirk, less like a tall Marcus Fizer)


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

if this is true, and I have no reason to believe it isnt, then give Pax credit. He asked for Gasol and now its up to West. Gasol is really a superstar in the making if used right. Now, he is a borderline allstar who is not being used anywhere near the way he should. He really is a 7 foot Pippen whom memphis just puts down on the block. Gasol would be great, but the Bulls might have to throw in JC and take a lesser player back. Id still do it. draft Emeka, move Gasol to the 3 (where he should be playing) and take a Dahntay Jones and you might have an interesting team next year


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

Curry going to a team where he can develop at his own pace, with less pressure will do him the world of good. 

This is my concern. If we trade away guys, it will just be like Artest and Miller. These players go to a team with more talent in a better situation, and fill roles realistic for them. In Chicago, Artest was No. 1 option on offense, something he wasn't suited to. He goes to Indiana, an environment with some solid veterans, becames the 2nd or 3rd option behind O'Neal, and stars. His development was enhanced being in a better situation.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> Ooohhh Gasol would be nice. He is absolutely not being used correctly by Hubie.


I wouldn't trust Skiles to clean up after Hubie.

Nope. Uh-uh.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> if this is true, and I have no reason to believe it isnt, then give Pax credit. He asked for Gasol and now its up to West. Gasol is really a superstar in the making if used right. Now, he is a borderline allstar who is not being used anywhere near the way he should. He really is a 7 foot Pippen whom memphis just puts down on the block. Gasol would be great, but the Bulls might have to throw in JC and take a lesser player back. Id still do it. draft Emeka, move Gasol to the 3 (where he should be playing) and take a Dahntay Jones and you might have an interesting team next year


Agreed. At least this little snippet shows us that Paxson isn't a complete neophyte when it comes to talent eval. And we know that West will give up substantial talent to get a player he wants (ie. Mike Miller). If West is hot for Curry... we could potentially get Gasol <i>and</i> Battier/Swift.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Benny the Bull</b>!
> Curry going to a team where he can develop at his own pace, with less pressure will do him the world of good.
> 
> This is my concern. If we trade away guys, it will just be like Artest and Miller. These players go to a team with more talent in a better situation, and fill roles realistic for them. In Chicago, Artest was No. 1 option on offense, something he wasn't suited to. He goes to Indiana, an environment with some solid veterans, becames the 2nd or 3rd option behind O'Neal, and stars. His development was enhanced being in a better situation.


I agree. however we arent dealing Curry for a washed up second option with a max deal. if the deal for Gasol would happen, that would be more then fair. I doubt Curry is ever as good as Pau. And Pau has huge upside if used right. In europe, he was basically a PG. I kid people not. ANd he thrived. He even played a lot on the perimeter in the european champs this summer and was arguably the best player there.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

At this point, I'd take Gasol straight up for Curry. We run the risk of Curry becoming an absolute monster (which is extremely possible with West on the scene) but right now Curry isnt working out for us. I want to stick with Curry and give him some time, but if Gasol is on the table you have to take it.


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> if this is true, and I have no reason to believe it isnt, then give Pax credit. He asked for Gasol and now its up to West. Gasol is really a superstar in the making if used right. Now, he is a borderline allstar who is not being used anywhere near the way he should. He really is a 7 foot Pippen whom memphis just puts down on the block. Gasol would be great, but the Bulls might have to throw in JC and take a lesser player back. Id still do it. draft Emeka, move Gasol to the 3 (where he should be playing) and take a Dahntay Jones and you might have an interesting team next year


I don't know about Gasol as a 3. He would be burned defensively. I see what you mean about using him incorrectly, but I think it just means having him on the perimeter more where to can create and take his man off the dribble more.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Benny the Bull</b>!
> Curry going to a team where he can develop at his own pace, with less pressure will do him the world of good.
> 
> This is my concern. If we trade away guys, it will just be like Artest and Miller. These players go to a team with more talent in a better situation, and fill roles realistic for them. In Chicago, Artest was No. 1 option on offense, something he wasn't suited to. He goes to Indiana, an environment with some solid veterans, becames the 2nd or 3rd option behind O'Neal, and stars. His development was enhanced being in a better situation.


Benny, I'm smoking what you are smoking on this one...(Sorry, couldn't resist with that based upon this week's events).

I do agree. Dealing with West is like dealing with Jerry Krause. You feel uneasy about anything that occurs.

I really think our problem is that we are waiting for too many guys to develop. The problem becomes, who do you parole in to NBA All-Star status, and who do you keep hoping they develop by next season?

If we got Gasol back, then it would be tough to argue. He's young and going to be borderline all-star for many years on another team.

If we only get Battier and chump change, I will bump the "Fire Paxson now" thread everyday for two months. 

We gave away three all-stars and a solid C for nothing ............Nothing!

Brand, Artest, Miller and Jake Voskhul. Hell, there's the inside outside presence we currently need.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

I think Gasol can guard the wing better then most people think. He is long and moves well. He is a good 3 point shooter when given the chance. he handles well and sees the court well. and we know he can score. Memphis used him to their needs, not to his strengths. He could be a legit top 10 player if used correctly. I really believe that. I also think he can be a point forward type at this level. If the Bulls luck out and get Emeka, then you have got the best shot blocker since David Robinson entered the league and Chandler partrolling the lane, so you can get away with the nearly all 7 foot front line. The Bulls will need a 2 guard if JC is part of the deal, but if Pax can pull it off, Ill swear my allegiance to him no matter what


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> 
> 
> Benny, I'm smoking what you are smoking on this one...(Sorry, couldn't resist with that based upon this week's events).
> ...


We are trying to develop too many players. Too many young guys and not enough quality veterans has been the problem for many years.

My thinking is that realistically, at the moment, Curry on a good team is an offensive spark off the bench, where you can maybe 'hide' his defensive weaknesses, and beat up on weak back up centers. That's where he is at currently, but people are expecting the guy to dominate.

The same applies to Crawford. He is not a guy who can carry a team offensively. Not many can. But put him in a situation where he is the 2nd or 3rd option on offense with good defenders, and he will shine. Also, if he is the main 'developing' player, this will also help.

If we got Gasol and Battier for Curry, that a good deal.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Memphis has some players that I really like. After Gasol, I'd put Battier, Watson and Swift up there too (in that order). Like us they have many players on their rookie contracts, but theirs can bring it on a nightly basis.

For the record I would do this in a heartbeat.... Crawford, Curry, and Blount for Gasol, Battier, and Watson. JMO. Okafor, Pavel, and Deng would be on my 1st round radar too.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> move Gasol to the 3 (where he should be playing)


No, no, no!

Beware the 7 foot 3 man not named Garnett!

Look, Gasol has the offensive talent to play the 3 position -- even the point forward -- I have no doubt of that. I love his game, but like Dirk, he is a 4 with versatility. Have him guarding Paul Pierce, Vince Carter, and any number of smaller, quicker 3's in the league, and you've got a problem. 

And I don't want Tyson Chandler running around on the peremeter chasing 3's next to him either. Tyson's help defense around the basket may be his most notable skill. Pull him away from the hoop and you limit his intidation skills a la Ben Wallace. 

I think Gasol WITH Curry would be awsome, asuming we had a SF who could clean the glass. Gasol could play like a 3 on offense, but I still think he should be guarding the 4 position.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Anyone else think that with our woes at SF, Mike Miller may be part of this deal? 

Would anyone else do JC and Curry for Gasol, Miller and a filler?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Curry and Fizer for Gasol and Posey works under the rules.

Posey provides the kind of strong defender and outside shooter we might need next to Pau. That is, we could run Posey at the 2 and Gasol at the 3 and not worry quite as much about Pau's defensive deficiencies.

In the long run, we'd get:
Posey, Gasol, Chandler at the 2/3/4 positions, or maybe at the 3/4/5 positions... and then we see what we can do with Crawford seperately.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> Anyone else think that with our woes at SF, Mike Miller may be part of this deal?
> 
> Would anyone else do JC and Curry for Gasol, Miller and a filler?


West traded Giricek and Gooden for Miller, and subsequently signed Miller to an extension. He is not going anywhere.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> No, no, no!
> ...


trust me, gasol can guard the 3. He is the closest thing to KG at his size and position in the league. No, he isnt KG, but in terms of moving his feet, closer then most people think. Lateral quickness


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Curry and Fizer for Gasol and Posey works under the rules.
> 
> Posey provides the kind of strong defender and outside shooter we might need next to Pau. That is, we could run Posey at the 2 and Gasol at the 3 and not worry quite as much about Pau's defensive deficiencies.
> ...


MikeDC, if i ever bought the Bulls, youd get a call from me as my GM. You have some really good ideas


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> I think Gasol WITH Curry would be awsome, asuming we had a SF who could clean the glass. Gasol could play like a 3 on offense, but I still think he should be guarding the 4 position.


Curry and Gasol defensively would be very weak.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm not sure, but I think Memphis would avoid trading Battier if they could.

And Miller is probably the best of their swingmen. And although RealGM doesn't list it, he could be a BYC player... I can't seem to make any trades for him work.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Gasol or no bargain, first of all.

Secondly, how funny would it be if Curry goes to Memphis and becomes a dominant center? We just ensured the West's dominance really continues for another 5-10 years singlehandedly. 

Scary.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> MikeDC, if i ever bought the Bulls, youd get a call from me as my GM. You have some really good ideas


That'd be sweet!

Internet message board mod hired to return storied franchise to glory! :laugh:

We might catch a little flak for that, but I'll show em


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> I'm not sure, but I think Memphis would avoid trading Battier if they could.
> 
> And Miller is probably the best of their swingmen. And although RealGM doesn't list it, he could be a BYC player... I can't seem to make any trades for him work.


MikeDC, West signed Miller to an extension... but I have yet to see a published report about what exactly the terms were. Kinda strange. But I agree that Miller is all but untouchable for West.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Agreed. Gasol, or no deal. I think its a possibility too since west doesnt like Gasol much, and hes supposedly likes Curry.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Swift, Jones, and Battier is nothing to scoff at btw. I too would prefer Gasol.

But Swift is a human pogo stick who I think has a good chance at stardom and I think Battier is just the kind of player Pax wants on this team.

Can you imagine playing Swift and Chandler at the same time?

Yowza.

Anyhow. I think it's funny that every GM called to try and capitalize on our "bust".


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> That'd be sweet!
> ...


I can see the press conference now. 

Andre, how do you know Mike?

"I liked his trade proposals on the internet"

Crowd-laughs, season ticket holder base drops, etc

However, your trades are the best I have seen. Your deal with phoenix is pure brilliance. And I think I know more about your GMing qualities then JR did about Paxs before hiring him!


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Swift, Jones, and Battier is nothing to scoff at btw. I too would prefer Gasol.
> 
> But Swift is a human pogo stick who I think has a good chance at stardom and I think Battier is just the kind of player Pax wants on this team.
> ...


Good post. Battier seems like a player Paxson would love to have.

Chandler and Curry could both be very good CENTERS, IMO. That's why they have value. Good big men are hard to find.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Swift, Jones, and Battier is nothing to scoff at btw. I too would prefer Gasol.
> 
> But Swift is a human pogo stick who I think has a good chance at stardom and I think Battier is just the kind of player Pax wants on this team.
> ...


Question... would we rather have Gasol/Swift/Posey or Gasol/Battier

As much as I like Battier, I'd rather take Posey and his worse contract and be able to field a line of Chandler, Swift, Gasol, Posey, and Hinrich. That'd be the bomb defensively. 

Not sure Memphis would do it though, since it makes them very thin up front. Not sure they'd want to take back a long contract like JYD to make that kind of deal work. Plus, I like JYD.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> However, your trades are the best I have seen. Your deal with phoenix is pure brilliance. And I think I know more about your GMing qualities then JR did about Paxs before hiring him!


Thanks of course... and this is err... scary but quite possibly true


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Question... would we rather have Gasol/Swift/Posey or Gasol/Battier


Great question. 

I'd probably take Gasol/Battier though. Battier gives us a starting SF and a great shooter+defender, Gasol gives us an elite PF. Chandler comes back at center and we have a nice frontcourt.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> Question... would we rather have Gasol/Swift/Posey or Gasol/Battier
> ...


Gasol and Battier. There's no reason to bring on both Gasol and Battier when we still have a beleaguered Chandler and aged Antonio Davis.

Oh I see. You're wanting to play Gasol at the 3. Sure whatever. That might work. I could see that happening.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Curry and Fizer for Gasol and Posey works under the rules.
> 
> Posey provides the kind of strong defender and outside shooter we might need next to Pau. That is, we could run Posey at the 2 and Gasol at the 3 and not worry quite as much about Pau's defensive deficiencies.
> ...


We know Paxson asked for Gasol. We know West asked about Curry. We know Posey got a long look this summer before we took Pippen. We know Fizer has a question mark tattoo on his neck. I would be in favor of Gasol/Posey for Curry/Fizer.

Posey has shown a surprising offensive game this season, especially his threes. We know he can bring it on D too.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> 
> We know Paxson asked for Gasol. We know West asked about Curry. We know Posey got a long look this summer before we took Pippen. We know Fizer has a question mark tattoo on his neck. I would be in favor of Gasol/Posey for Curry/Fizer.
> ...


Look, it was an inference, but West pretty clearly was referring to Marcus Fizer when he said the word "garbage" in reference to trading for Battier a while back. He may want Curry, right now Gasol > Curry, and Posey > Fizer. We would need to throw in something else of value to him to make him trade Gasol for Curry, and not the other way around.


----------



## hitokiri (May 22, 2003)

Memphis trades:
PF Pau Gasol (17.5 ppg, 8.1 rpg, 2.4 apg in 32.1 minutes) 
PF Stromile Swift (9.8 ppg, 5.4 rpg, 0.5 apg in 20.2 minutes) 
SG James Posey (11.6 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 1.5 apg in 27.9 minutes) 
SG Ryan Humphrey (11.6 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 1.5 apg in 27.9 minutes) 
Memphis receives:
C Eddy Curry (12.8 ppg, 6.2 rpg, 0.8 apg in 27.3 minutes) 
PF Marcus Fizer (6.1 ppg, 4.0 rpg, 0.8 apg in 13.7 minutes) 
SF Eddie Robinson (5.5 ppg, 1.9 rpg, 1.1 apg in 18.1 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -14.5 ppg, -5.6 rpg, and -1.7 apg. 

Chicago trades:
C Eddy Curry (12.8 ppg, 6.2 rpg, 0.8 apg in 27.3 minutes) 
PF Marcus Fizer (6.1 ppg, 4.0 rpg, 0.8 apg in 13.7 minutes) 
SF Eddie Robinson (5.5 ppg, 1.9 rpg, 1.1 apg in 18.1 minutes) 
Chicago receives:
PF Pau Gasol (17.5 ppg, 8.1 rpg, 2.4 apg in 40 games) 
PF Stromile Swift (9.8 ppg, 5.4 rpg, 0.5 apg in 36 games) 
SG James Posey (11.6 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 1.5 apg in 40 games) 
SG Ryan Humphrey (11.6 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 1.5 apg in 40 games) 
Change in team outlook: +14.5 ppg, +5.6 rpg, and +1.7 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Gasol for Eddy straight up works under the rules.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> Look, it was an inference, but West pretty clearly was referring to Marcus Fizer when he said the word "garbage" in reference to trading for Battier a while back. He may want Curry, right now Gasol > Curry, and Posey > Fizer. We would need to throw in something else of value to him to make him trade Gasol for Curry, and not the other way around.


Point taken. But I believe Curry gives Memphis something they don't have and sorely need in the West. A solid center. I don't believe Lorenzen Wright or Swift is their answer at the 5. Not with Shaq, Ming, and Miller leading their respective teams.

I guess I'm of the opinion that West will overpay for a player he wants. He did it with Mike Miller, he may do that as well with Eddy Curry. With Miller signed long term (and the object of West's affection) where does that leave Posey, Battier, Dahntay Jones, etc? I would settle for Gasol for Curry straight up.. but I think there's more to be had.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>superdave</b>!
> 
> 
> Point taken. But I believe Curry gives Memphis something they don't have and sorely need in the West. A solid center. I don't believe Lorenzen Wright or Swift is their answer at the 5. Not with Shaq, Ming, and Miller leading their respective teams.
> ...


When I saw that rotten, sulpherous egg that Curry put up against Memphis (yes, Gasol was also a relative non factor in that game), I thought to myself, "wonder what West thinks of Curry now." I guess he's done his homework to know of Curry's potential (big surprise). Still, Eddy is playing too badly right now to be a desirable as he should be. Helll, if Eddy was playing well enough to keep, we wouldn't consider trading him!


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> trust me, gasol can guard the 3. He is the closest thing to KG at his size and position in the league. No, he isnt KG, but in terms of moving his feet, closer then most people think. Lateral quickness


I've got to interject. 

Gasol is a 4 and a 4 only. He isn't a 5 and he isn't a 3. Granted, I've only seen him live 4 times and on TV probably another dozen, but in those times I have come away with that very conclusion.

He is sort of an enigma to some degree with the fact that he isn't hard enough to bang with centers yet he doesn't shoot enough from 12 feet out.

I also watched Jermaine O'Neal absolutely abuse him on both ends of the floor... he just can't muscle up with the big 4s in the league. 

He gets his stats, but sometimes I wonder at what expense.


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by *hitokiri*!
> Memphis trades:
> PF Pau Gasol (17.5 ppg, 8.1 rpg, 2.4 apg in 32.1 minutes)
> PF Stromile Swift (9.8 ppg, 5.4 rpg, 0.5 apg in 20.2 minutes)
> ...



First off, that is an absolute horrible trade for Memphis. Horrible trade for Memphis. They are essentially giving up three starting players and a bench player for 3 scrubs in Chiiiiicaaagoo. West would never do this deal, not in a million years. 

Also, Humprhey is not a SG. He is not averaging 11 points a game either. Humphrey is a power forward who doesn't get any minutes, rightfully, because Hubie knows he isn't ready to get them yet. 

Why did you even post that horrible trade man??


----------



## Modena360 (May 22, 2003)

*Well the reason West wants him*

is because of what Krause said.

1. He's played 9 or 10 weeks without Tyson Chandler, and that has had a big effect on his game. When Tyson returns, opposing big men won't attack and beat up Curry the way they're doing it now.

2. He's playing with a rookie point guard, and even though he's playing well, he doesn't yet have the savvy to beat the defense to the best spots that will make Curry most effective.

3. He's only 21. He repeated that 3 or 4 times. He said he's still a kid among men in a lot of ways, and that the mean streak, and knocking people on their butts usually doesn't come for any big man before they reach 24, 25 and that it's usually one of the last qualities they develop.

If used correctly, he is dominant. Gasol will never be dominant like Garnett or Duncan.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Well the reason West wants him*



> Originally posted by <b>Modena360</b>!
> is because of what Krause said.
> 
> 1. He's played 9 or 10 weeks without Tyson Chandler, and that has had a big effect on his game. When Tyson returns, opposing big men won't attack and beat up Curry the way they're doing it now.
> ...



Is that plager--someting?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> I've got to interject.
> ...


And i watched him since he was 16 play exclusively the 3 in Europe and in international competitions and play it very well. The reason you think he is a 4 and a 4 only is cause Memphis doesnt give him a chance to play his game


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> And i watched him since he was 16 play exclusively the 3 in Europe and in international competitions and play it very well. The reason you think he is a 4 and a 4 only is cause Memphis doesnt give him a chance to play his game


I will stand by this, rlucas: you can't take a seven footer who plays marginal defense at the 4 and make him defend the 3. Why not have him play the 4 on defense, rlucas? Just because he's the tallest guy on the court doesn't mean he can't play point forward on offense. You are right that spacing in the post has been a problem for us for a while now. Why not put your 4 man at the top of the key?


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

didn't pau's european coaches say he was worse after his first nba season. saying all he wanted to do now was dunk on people.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> I will stand by this, rlucas: you can't take a seven footer who plays marginal defense at the 4 and make him defend the 3. Why not have him play the 4 on defense, rlucas? Just because he's the tallest guy on the court doesn't mean he can't play point forward on offense. You are right that spacing in the post has been a problem for us for a while now. Why not put your 4 man at the top of the key?


These are good points, but I'm not 100% sure they're right. I mean, a guy who's marginal at the 4 might be marginal because other guys push him around. He'll be pretty strong for a 3 though. The problem there will be whether he's quick enough to keep up.

If it's a Keith Van Horn or Donyell Marshall or Antoine Walker style three, then yeah. If it's just a big shooting guard like TMac playing the three, then we might be in trouble. At that point the tall slow guy is reduced to using his length, but if he doesn't have the kind of lateral quicks to stay in front of the smaller quicker guy he'll get torched.

That's why it'd be important to have a guy like Kobe (or, say, Stephen Jackson who we saw last night) as a big off-guard who can defend at a high level. If you've got that, you're kind of covering your bases because you can switch off the tall slow guy on the other team's 4 or even, at points, their 2 (where, if they're kind of weak at the 2, your tall slow guy's length could be a deciding factor.

The other way you account for it is to have a guy like Chandler patrolling the paint and swatting the ball away from guys who break down the tall slow guy and drive the line.

Of course, that all works great and theory and not always so well in practice, but it's doable. Maybe the best view is Pau as a younger, super-athletic Toni Kukoc. Toni, even had he not suffered the injuries that robbed him of his athleticism, was a liability as a defender. I think Pau could be a better than Toni and not suffer the injuries... but there will be ways to hide him on defense depending on the matchups.

-------------

The other think I think is that even though in terms of "right now" ability Pau>Curry, I tend to think that Curry has more trade value because of his big body. That advantage is probably shrinking by the day, however, as Curry fails to live up to his billing. Still, I'm guessing that we can get more than Pau straight up.

And of course you're right that Posey > Fizer, but given they've got Bonzi, Battier, Miller, and Jones, do they really want Posey for 4 more years at the full MLE? Yes, they're giving up some talent but it's surplus talent, and they're getting a windfall back in terms of cap space. When you consider those elements, I don't think Posey is too much additional to ask for. I'm not at all sure we could get more than that, however.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoRo</b>!
> didn't pau's european coaches say he was worse after his first nba season. saying all he wanted to do now was dunk on people.


His European coach, who by the way is not a dumb guy (he could probably out coach 70% of the NBA guys) said that the NBA and the Grizz did a wonderful job of taking a do it all 3 and turning him into a one trick pony 4, rough translation. Take it for what its worth, but I hadnt seen a more complete 7 footer other then duncan and KG. and with his length and quickness, he can play the 3. He did againt Peja, who is probably a top 3 MVP candidate right now and handled him. If you get Emeka to go with Chandler, just have Gasol force drives right at Okafor. This kid is good enough to get to 4 or 5 shots a night and alter another 7-9 right now. That is assuming you get Emeka


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Rlucas,

I will argue the particulars, but Pau is exactly the kind of player who you would consider trading Curry for. To me, the other young or relatively young players who I would want if we would consider trading Jamal and/or Curry would be:

Ray Allen 
Rashard 
Radmanovic
Flip Murray?
JRich
Al Harrington?
TMac
Desmond Mason
Pau Gasol
Matrix
QRich
Joe Johnson
Dajuan?
Caron?

I would want one of the more elite players from this list if Curry was included. 

Incidentally, I've only listed players here whose GM's might consider trading them.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> Rlucas,
> 
> I will argue the particulars, but Pau is exactly the kind of player who you would consider trading Curry for. To me, the other young or relatively young players who I would want if we would consider trading Jamal and/or Curry would be:
> ...


Thats a pretty darn good list if you ask me and about right. obviously Tmac is way out of Currys and Crawfords league, but together?, maybe. Anyway its a good list. I will say it again, it wouldnt surprise me in the least bit of Jrich is the best 2 guard in the NBA in a year or 2. he is just just growing and growing. He could be Tmac or Kobe all over again. If he ever got a left hand, all NBA first team for sure. If GS really would deal him for Crawford, I would be all over that like flies on shat


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

I wouldn't give up curry for gasol alone, ive said all along, curry is going to be the best cetner in the league in 2-3 years. i guess jerry west sees the smething i see-.- anyway, if i were paxson, the onyl deal i would do involving curry and memphis is curry/erob(take that bad contract off us) for gasol + battier +swift. anything short of this, just forget it about it. gasol is good yes, and hes better than curry now, but he will never be anything dominant, hes good for about 17/8 a game, hes weak defensively. on the other hand, curry, given right guidance, (very well under jerry west) could become the next Shaq. hes that good offensively, people will stop talking about his def once he averages 25+pts a game. poor eddy is just totally lost right now. once hes settled down, hes gonna be a monster.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> His European coach, who by the way is not a dumb guy (he could probably out coach 70% of the NBA guys) said that the NBA and the Grizz did a wonderful job of taking a do it all 3 and turning him into a one trick pony 4, rough translation. Take it for what its worth, but I hadnt seen a more complete 7 footer other then duncan and KG. and with his length and quickness, he can play the 3. He did againt Peja, who is probably a top 3 MVP candidate right now and handled him. If you get Emeka to go with Chandler, just have Gasol force drives right at Okafor. This kid is good enough to get to 4 or 5 shots a night and alter another 7-9 right now. That is assuming you get Emeka


tnx rlucas, that's a right on summary of what i remember reading a while back. 

emeka, gasol, and chandler *drools*

OT: sounds like larry brown is doing the same thing to darko. no perimeter for you!


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoRo</b>!
> 
> 
> tnx rlucas, that's a right on summary of what i remember reading a while back.
> ...


thanks roro

This isnt to say Gasol is a bust. He is pretty darn good, but he could be so much more then he is if someone would just let him play. Brown will ruin Darko. Nellie had it right with Dirk. You just put the blinders on, tell the kid he is back in Germany and play your game. I think thats why certain Euros have succeeded and others havent. An NBA coach sees a 7 foot 250 lbd kid like Darko and thinks he has to play on the low block. A European coach sees that same 7 foot kid and says, itll be easier for him to get open looks from the outside and easier to hit the backdoor cutter with his size. I think both Nellies approach it more from the european standpoint on that. So does Coach Pop. hubie and sydney lowe havent. If Gasol were playing in dallas, im 90% certain hed be a better player then Dirk, and I think Dirk is damn good.

Emeka, Pau and Tyson would be a great base to build off of, better then Cleveland and Lebron in my opinion. It would be the Celtics all over again. Get a legit 2 (or JC is he is still around) to go with Kirk and then get innovative in Free agency, Aryvdas Macijauskas anyone?, and the Bulls might surprise next year


----------



## bulls (Jan 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Sith</b>!
> I wouldn't give up curry for gasol alone, ive said all along, curry is going to be the best cetner in the league in 2-3 years. i guess jerry west sees the smething i see-.- anyway, if i were paxson, the onyl deal i would do involving curry and memphis is curry/erob(take that bad contract off us) for gasol + battier +swift. anything short of this, just forget it about it. gasol is good yes, and hes better than curry now, but he will never be anything dominant, hes good for about 17/8 a game, hes weak defensively. on the other hand, curry, given right guidance, (very well under jerry west) could become the next Shaq. hes that good offensively, people will stop talking about his def once he averages 25+pts a game. poor eddy is just totally lost right now. once hes settled down, hes gonna be a monster.


that trade works (cap wise) but i think more would have to be added on our end...


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> And i watched him since he was 16 play exclusively the 3 in Europe and in international competitions and play it very well. The reason you think he is a 4 and a 4 only is cause Memphis doesnt give him a chance to play his game


In the last game I saw him live, against Indiana, he couldn't play period. Jermaine O'Neal wouldn't give him anything inside of 8 feet and he missed probably 5-6 loosely guarded 12-15 footers.

Playing the 3 in Europe is something completely different then the 3 in the L.


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

emaka? how do u know we are getting him? we could very well end up with something like no.6


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> thanks roro
> ...


Do you see the Bulls as the type of organzation that could get the most out of Gasol? Because given our track record, I would say his chances of being better than he is in Memphis are slim to none. If Hubie Brown and Jerry West are ruining Pau, can you imagine what the Bulls are going to do to him?

And I thought people hated watching Jalen whine at refs while he was here?

Pau is even worse at that.

Maybe since Pax is actually asking for Pau he has a vision that he doesn't have for the current roster? You'd hope.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> thanks roro
> ...


The key question, however, is what will Skiles do?

If you're right, there's no point in trading for a guy like Gasol if we're going to mis-use him too. Just pointing out that it depends on how willing Skiles is to use him innovatively. If he's not going to, it's a bad deal to make.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Just a blurb in Insider
> 
> Every GM apparently has called Pax in the last 2 days to gauge interest in Curry and Chandler since the Insider article 2 days ago. One guy that seems to have actually made an offer is West. Pax asked for Gasol, who West isnt high on and they said that more players would have to be included to make that happen. Ford speculated that a more realistic deal is Curry, Erob and JYD for Swift, Dahntay Jones and Shane Battier. Again, that is speculation but just thought it was interesting that the best GM of the last 20 years is inquiring seriously about our busted project



I can't be arsed to read the next 5 pages of stuff, but there's the whole it's-about-8-million-short-under-the-cap-as-well-as-being-a-bad-deal problem. Which is pretty crucial.


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bulls</b>!
> 
> 
> that trade works (cap wise) but i think more would have to be added on our end...


we are not the one looknig to trade our core players, our season is already over, we are not in any hurry to do anything, apparently every GM in the league has called pax the last 2 days asknig for curry/chandler, that will only drive up the values of those 2 players. i say put eddy curry on ebay and let the other 28 team bid on it, whoever has the highest bid(best offer) gets him!!!!!!!! gogogo every GM log on to www.ebay.com and place your bid!!!!


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sith</b>!
> emaka? how do u know we are getting him? we could very well end up with something like no.6


at worst. We are the second worst team in the NBA and well on our way to being the worst. We could pick 5 being the worst team in the NBA, but the odds are against it. Hello Emeka


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> 
> 
> The key question, however, is what will Skiles do?
> ...


who knows what Skiles will do. There is zero higtory here in Chicago to see what he would do. But based on his phoenix experience, I think he will let people play. But who knows. And I doubt Pax even knows what Pau did in Europe or this summer in the euro championships. This kid is a freak. He is a darn good 4, he puts up great stats in the west, but could be a great 3 if given the freedom to play. Its not a question of whether he can or cant, cause he can, but rather a question if Chicago would allow him too. In the Phil and Krause days, the answer was yes, the Pax and Skiles days are different


----------



## european (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> Jermaine O'Neal wouldn't give him anything inside of 8 feet and he missed probably 5-6 loosely guarded 12-15 footers.
> ...


You are so right.
In the last Indiana-Memphis game,played in 29th December,Gasol scored 8-13 FG.
So maybe Gasol missed 5 loosely guarded 12-15 footers,but if it is true,he hit every other shot.
By the way,J.O'Neal went 9-20 FG.Did he missed every 12-15 footers,or did Pau not give him anything inside of 8 feet?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I want GASOL. don't complain about where he would play or how he would fit in the team, system. He's a franchise player and a guy you build your whole team around. I'll have no regrets when we trade Curry. Even if he averages 20+ppg 10+rebs.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Anyway, just for the hell of it, here's my ideal "fantasy with the attempt to be a little rational" trade with the Grizz:

Curry, Crawford, JYD, Blount
for
Gasol, Battier, Swift, Posey

When all is said and done, I don't think West would touch it with a ten foot pole, but it'd make us into a young defense first team.


----------



## oberon (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> And i watched him since he was 16 play exclusively the 3 in Europe and in international competitions and play it very well. The reason you think he is a 4 and a 4 only is cause Memphis doesnt give him a chance to play his game


I can't help posting my opinion here.

Look, I'm probably one of the biggest Gasol's fans in this board. I'm from Barcelona and I've been following his game since he started to play with F.C. Barcelona's professional team (the team I've been rooting for all my life), I think i've missed only 1 or 2 games of the Spanish national team since he joined and he is the main reason that brought back my interest on the NBA since he was drafted by the Hawks in such a way that I'm actually watching one NBA game daily at the TV and I'm now rooting for the Grizzlies. And... I disagree.

But i can understand you. We (the spaniards) all thought before his first season that his natural position at the NBA was the SF. I know that you've been living here for a while (kudos for your good taste) and you saw him playing at the ACB and at the Euroleague at that spot. You're right, he was great, but I'm afraid that you are missing a piece of the puzzle to see the whole picture, and it's natural since the Grizzlies are not your main team and you haven't got the opportunity to appreciate entirely his evolution since he entered the league and how different is FIBA basketball fron NBA that makes that positions and roles are often not comparable.

Sure his appearence reminds us of a white Kevin Garnett, but my point is that he is actually not enough quick (especially at the defensive end), his medium/long range shooting has lost accuracy and his shooting technique has never been fast for the NBA standards, plus he's a finesse kind of player who can't, at this moment, compensate these flaws with hustle exhibitions. Uh, and forget about his 3 pt. shooting, it seems that he hasn't learned yet how to throw it with his brand new body (¿do you remember how freaking skinny he was when he was playing here?). Also, during the last world and european championships he's been playing with the NT mainly as a C beside Garbajosa or Felipe Reyes at the PF.

We can discuss the reasons of this evolution and even if it would have been better if he had played at the 3 back in that Sidney Lowe days, but I'm pretty sure that there is not way back. He is and will be a PF in this league. 

I think that Jerry West is at this moment more likely to do a Curry for Swift+Battier/Posey/Miller/Wells/Watson trade than any other one. But let's see what happens, it's only the Insider.

Saludos and excuse my poor english


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>oberon</b>!
> 
> 
> I can't help posting my opinion here.
> ...


we disagree. But this is very intelligent debate and I appreciate it. Thanks. Please post more often. 

Barcelona is a great town, one of the best. I sold my place on the harbor there cause I stopped having business there but I get down there twice to 3 times a year. Really a great town. Your English is great, far better then my spanish.


----------



## bulls (Jan 1, 2004)

GRRRR I CANT TAKE IT ANYLONGER!!!:banghead: :curse:

Make a move Pax PLZ
:thinking: JRich would be a very nice fit


----------



## oberon (Jun 13, 2002)

Well, we agree on he's a great player.

BTW, this is a great board. I love reading it.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>oberon</b>!
> 
> 
> I can't help posting my opinion here.
> ...


Excellent post. You should post more. Very interesting to read.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> Excellent post. You should post more. Very interesting to read.


Yes, Oberon, your excellent analysis is welcome here anytime. 5 stars for the newcomer!


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes, Oberon, your excellent analysis is welcome here anytime. 5 stars for the newcomer!


I agree 5 stars


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Hey, West can't make us take on Bonzi, right? Too recently traded, right? RIGHT?!

Bonzi is a stellar talent that needs very specific circumstances to survive. If it was Gasol + Wells for Curry + Fizer or something like that, I dunno how I'd feel.

Shane + Gasol for Curry? I'd take it in a second. Shane + Gasol for Curry and the 2005 pick, top 3 protected? I'd take it in a second.

This year's pick, I feel, we have to keep because of the possibility of getting Okafor or Deng. 

Hinrich
Crawford
Deng
Gasol
Chandler

Battier
JYD
AD
Gill
Pippen
Dupree
Blount

This is a hot team.


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

according to realgm, Bonzi Wells can be traded after Feb 3rd. 

curry/erob for gasol and battier or posey or swift would be a great deal for us. I know curry has a huge upside and down the road we might regret the trade, but as rlucas said earlier we are not getting some old, maxed out player. Gasol is only 23 years old and this kid is talented at so many things. 

if i was GM i would try my best to keep Curry and JC trades seperate. HOwever, if wecan get Gasol/battier/posey for JC/Eddy i would do the trade in the heartbeat. My only comment would be could Hubie and Jamal mesh? Hey, if Jason Williams and hubie can coexist anything is possible.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>european</b>!
> 
> You are so right.
> In the last Indiana-Memphis game,played in 29th December,Gasol scored 8-13 FG.
> ...


Actually Pau scored when he was being guarded by Al Harrington and Jeff Foster. Jermaine had a very bad offensive game and was really sucking it up. He also was getting D'd to the max at one point by Swift.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Memphis perspective coming here...

There is no way on this Earth (unless everything I hear in Memphis is wrong) that Gasol will be getting moved for anyone short of Kobe or the like. Now the most likely scenario is for us to deal Swift/Battier/Watson/Outlaw for Curry/Robinson/Williams or Curry/Antonio Davis. You can forget about getting Mike Miller or James Posey :no: , not happening.

What might be holding up the deal is Bonzi Wells not being able to be moved until Febuary 3rd. We will probably be more than willing to eat a contract or two for you but we will not be giving up Gasol.:grinning:


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> Memphis perspective coming here...
> 
> There is no way on this Earth (unless everything I hear in Memphis is wrong) that Gasol will be getting moved for anyone short of Kobe or the like. Now the most likely scenario is for us to deal Swift/Battier/Watson/Outlaw for Curry/Robinson/Williams or Curry/Antonio Davis. You can forget about getting Mike Miller or James Posey :no: , not happening.
> ...


No Gasol, no Curry. Its that simple. Check the article again. It states that Paxson's phone has been ringing off the hook and its likely he's been contacted by every GM in the league. Do you think West can lowball the Bulls with an offer when he may be competing with most of the teams in the league? Paxson has put out his feelers and he's gotten a significant response. So its like I'm suggesting: if West wants to be considered a serious bidder he'd better be prepared to put Gasol's name on the table. Its that or Paxson may take a better offer from someone else.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> No Gasol, no Curry. Its that simple. Check the article again. It states that Paxson's phone has been ringing off the hook and its likely he's been contacted by every GM in the league. Do you think West can lowball the Bulls with an offer when he may be competing with most of the teams in the league? Paxson has put out his feelers and he's gotten a significant response. So its like I'm suggesting: if West wants to be considered a serious bidder he'd better be prepared to put Gasol's name on the table. Its that or Paxson may take a better offer from someone else.


Exactly. No Gasol, No Curry.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MemphisX</b>!
> Now the most likely scenario is for us to deal Swift/Battier/Watson/Outlaw for Curry/Robinson/Williams or Curry/Antonio Davis.


Actually, the most likely scenario is a trade surrounding the main pieces of Gasol and Curry. Pax has said Gasol is the guy he wants if Curry is involved. If no deal, then no deal. Pax has had many GMS calling like Cblizzy said.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> Exactly. No Gasol, No Curry.


Can anyone hear give me a reason why they think Curry has the value of Gasol?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C Blizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> No Gasol, no Curry. Its that simple. Check the article again. It states that Paxson's phone has been ringing off the hook and its likely he's been contacted by every GM in the league. Do you think West can lowball the Bulls with an offer when he may be competing with most of the teams in the league? Paxson has put out his feelers and he's gotten a significant response. So its like I'm suggesting: if West wants to be considered a serious bidder he'd better be prepared to put Gasol's name on the table. Its that or Paxson may take a better offer from someone else.


Then you can keep your 12-30 team in tact if that's the sentiment of Bulls front office. No offense here -- Memphis may be inquiring of Curry, but we're certainly not going to break up the team for him. We're not the ones desperate to deal here. Speaking as a Memphis fan, most of us have waited for this team to get good for the past 3-9 years. Now that we have a solid core and an excellent bench, we're definitely not tearing the team down to rebuild around a guy who is nothing but potential right now. We're competing for the playoffs in the West -- something the Grizz franchise has never done. To trade off two or even THREE of our major cogs like some of these ridiculous trades in this thread are suggesting would start a riot outside of Heisley's home.

If the price of Curry is Gasol, then maybe you guys and the Bulls' front office need to rethink what Curry's trade value is right now compared to what it was last year post-ASG. I would like Curry on the team, but not at the expense of giving up our two (or three :whatever: ) best players. This is the only year Memphis has ever been this good -- let alone good at all. We're not going to bust our balls and wait three MORE years for this kid to develop, while we rot in the lottery in the meantime.

If I'm West, I laugh in your face at the Gasol/Posey/Battier/Swift for Curry/scrub offer...


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

Well, the article says that West isn't as high on Pau as people would think, but he isn't willing to trade him for Curry.

So hopefully, its no Curry. :grinning:

Although, I do like him and would be lying if I said I don't want to see him in Memphis.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> *Then you can keep your 12-30 team in tact if that's the sentiment of Bulls front office. No offense here -- Memphis may be inquiring of Curry, but we're certainly not going to break up the team for him. We're not the ones desperate to deal here.* Speaking as a Memphis fan, most of us have waited for this team to get good for the past 3-9 years. Now that we have a solid core and an excellent bench, we're definitely not tearing the team down to rebuild around a guy who is nothing but potential right now. We're competing for the playoffs in the West -- something the Grizz franchise has never done. To trade off two or even THREE of our major cogs like some of these ridiculous trades in this thread are suggesting would start a riot outside of Heisley's home.
> ...


See thats the thing, if you think Currys value is that low, then wouldnt it be smart for the Bulls to hold on to him to let him fill potential? 

Pax is not going to trade Curry based on how hes playing now, hes going to trade him based on what he will be. If hes traded based on what he is now, thats the stupidest thing EVER. 

Thats like Darko being traded for someones 12th man because hes not producing now. Its all about the skillset and the ability.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> Then you can keep your 12-30 team in tact if that's the sentiment of Bulls front office. No offense here -- Memphis may be inquiring of Curry, but we're certainly not going to break up the team for him. We're not the ones desperate to deal here. Speaking as a Memphis fan, most of us have waited for this team to get good for the past 3-9 years. Now that we have a solid core and an excellent bench, we're definitely not tearing the team down to rebuild around a guy who is nothing but potential right now. We're competing for the playoffs in the West -- something the Grizz franchise has never done. To trade off two or even THREE of our major cogs like some of these ridiculous trades in this thread are suggesting would start a riot outside of Heisley's home.
> ...


Low? According to the article, Jerry called John and asked. John said Gasol. That tells you it has to start there. So Swift/Battier Jones for Curry is not going to do it. According to Ford, almost every GM has called about Eddy. Do you see him traded yet? That should tell something. 

Your man calls us up and you get tell us to keep our players because Jerry won't break the bank. That is fine with me. John told him what it will take. If Jerry says no, we keep him. Thats fine too. Why does Jerry want him? Same reason we do. *John is not going to give him away.*

Don't fool yourself Rawse. It WILL take a good player for any team to get Curry. All GM's still look his potential when they see Curry. So do we, even though we may vent from time to time.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> See thats the thing, if you think Currys value is that low, then wouldnt it be smart for the Bulls to hold on to him to let him fill potential?
> ...


Exactly!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I have said it before and I am saying it now. Curry will not be traded.....unless a good player is thrown in. I think John will work with him all summer(or see to it someone else does) and see what Eddy brings to the table next year. 

That is why John asked for Gasol! not because he wants Jerry to break the bank, but because John knows what the kid could be! If John gets a package of Gasol, then fine! He can live with that. But I think by telling Jerry Pau has to be in the package, it was his way of saying no. To me battier/swift and Jones is a no go! Not for a package that starts with Curry. 

Ford insinuated that almost all GM's called or are calling. Might as well talk, but it WILL take a special trade to get Eddy. All GM's are not calling based upon his game now! Surely not! Lets keep him.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> I have said it before and I am saying it now. Curry will not be traded.....unless a good player is thrown in. I think John will work with him all summer(or see to it someone else does) and see what Eddy brings to the table next year.
> 
> That is why John asked for Gasol! not because he wants Jerry to break the bank, but because John knows what the kid could be! If John gets a package of Gasol, then fine! He can live with that. But I think by telling Jerry Pau has to be in the package, it was his way of saying no. To me battier/swift and Jones is a no go! Not for a package that starts with Curry.
> ...


Agreed. I think the simple fact is Pax wont deal Chandler or Curry until he knows where he is drafting and who is in and who isnt. If Deng isnt coming out, and Pax can take Emeka, then he prob deals Chandler or Curry. I think Pax would rather have Emeka. I think the Bulls do something at the deadline, but it wont be Chandler or Curry, unless its very special


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

Curry for Gasol, yes!

Otherwise, maybe a Battier and Miller package makes me think.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

I agree tbf and rlucas. 

Why trade a guy who can put up 13 and 6 in limited minutes at age 21 in what fans would consider a bad year and hes not in shape...for a guy who puts up equal or less numbers when hes in his prime. 

I mean, Curry has improved each year even though Bulls fans ride him hard. I think at worst, an in-shape prime Curry will average atleast 15 and 7, ATLEAST. But thats if something goes terribly wrong, because realistically hes better than that now if he can play 35-40 minutes...but hes not in shape.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> Agreed. I think the simple fact is Pax wont deal Chandler or Curry until he knows where he is drafting and who is in and who isnt. If Deng isnt coming out, and Pax can take Emeka, then he prob deals Chandler or Curry. I think Pax would rather have Emeka. I think the Bulls do something at the deadline, but it wont be Chandler or Curry, unless its very special


The draft is one option. I mentioned that over on the other Curry thread. But even then, it would have to be a good package. Better than what we were allegedly offered.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

the bulls need a 3. there is only one MAYBE in this draft worth drafting 5 or higher, and we probably are picking there. And that guy is Deng. And Deng may not even declare. That leaves us with Emeka. And I am happy about that cause this kid is a star in the making. Curry or Chandler might be dealt only if Pax knows he can get Emeka. That means nothing til the summer. And Chandler or Curry will get us the 3 we need


----------



## DontBeCows (Apr 22, 2003)

Don't overrate Gasol. There is a reason that the best talent evaluator in the league, Jerry West, is not too high on him.

Gasol is a terrible passer and one of the softest guys you'll ever see. Besides, he plays no D. He thrives on offense because he is quicker than almost all 7 footers out there, but he is not the type of player that you can build a franchise around. 

I would rather keep Eddy. A true center is always more valuable than a forward.


----------



## Zeos (Jun 4, 2003)

That Gasol might be enough to get Curry tells you a lot about how Pax is thinking. Last summer, there wouldn't have even been a conversation, 'cause nothing short of a top 5 player would have gotten Eddy.

It's just very unlikely that there will be a deal. Eddy still has too much potential. His value is not based on his current production. Who is going to trade existing production for potential? The only situation where that might happen is a player that very much wants to get out of his current situation and and come to Chicago, and currently plays for a team that's planning on rebuilding. It would be a rare combination of circumstances.

I.e., don't hold your breath.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Zeos</b>!
> That Gasol might be enough to get Curry tells you a lot about how Pax is thinking. Last summer, there wouldn't have even been a conversation, 'cause nothing short of a top 5 player would have gotten Eddy.
> 
> It's just very unlikely that there will be a deal. Eddy still has too much potential. His value is not based on his current production. Who is going to trade existing production for potential? The only situation where that might happen is a player that very much wants to get out of his current situation and and come to Chicago, and currently plays for a team that's planning on rebuilding. It would be a rare combination of circumstances.
> ...


Exactly, good wording. I tried to say something similar for multiple posts haha.


----------



## Wild Wild West (Jun 30, 2003)

Memphis is a team we should be talking to, possibly for Gasol but also because they have a surplus of swing players that could help us. Wells, Posey, Battier and Miller could all help us. If we draft high enough to have a crack at Pavel, but Deng is not available and they don't want to go the high school route with Smith then a trade with a team that wants a center for a SF is quite possible.

I might do Pavel for any of those four for example, maybe Curry but I think I would want more for him. It would help if one of the other foreign centers moved up a little, Perovic or Jin, then the teams like Memphis or maybe Miami (Butler) would give up a swing player that is better than the next tier of prospects like Iguodala, Childress, Warrick etc.

If we wind up in the top three, where Okafor, Howard and Podkolzine seems to be the consensus, then trading the pick, or Chandler or Curry seems to make sense, but just taking Deng if he is there would be good too.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

ESPN Insider's Rumor Central listed Curry on the rumor mill. The teams that were listed as interested were the Mavs, Sonics, and Blazers. In the blurb Paxson was quoted of saying that he has only ever played with one untouchable or untradable player and that was Michael Jordan. He also was quoted of saying that the fact that we are 12-29 answers weather of any our guys are untouchable. All the quotes from Paxson in the blurb were from Wendesday's issue of the Chicago Sun Times.


----------



## Scuall (Jul 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DontBeCows</b>!
> Gasol is a terrible passer and one of the softest guys you'll ever see. Besides, he plays no D. He thrives on offense because he is quicker than almost all 7 footers out there, but he is not the type of player that you can build a franchise around.


Funny, this description could also be used for Eddy Curry


----------



## bulls (Jan 1, 2004)

well this one died down real fast


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

So GMs around the League read Chad Ford (Yes, Chad Ford) article an they started inquiring about Curry? :laugh: 

And theres nothing new here, West is a Curry fan since ... really. I wouldnt trade for Gasol since he will bolt Chicago and leave us with empty hands. And I still love Curry.


No deal!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Bump.

I'd be willing to drop the requirement for Gasol.

Battier
Posey
Watson
Wright

for 

Curry + Filler (ERob, Fizer, Jeffries, Gill)

-----------------

Bulls New Lineup:

1- Kirk, Watson, Brunson
2- Crawford, Battier
3- Posey, Pippen, Dupree
4- Chandler, AD, JYD
5- Wright, Blount

Grizzlies New Lineup:
1- JWill, Bell
2- Wells, Gill, Jones
3- Miller, ERob, Humphries
4- Gasol, Swift, Fizer
5- Curry, Jake

----------------------

Why? Maybe we could get more for Curry, but we'd not get an actual team if we trade him for one player.

We need a coherent team that can play a given strategy and provide an _environment_ for the young players we keep Chandler, Crawford, Hinrich to not be overwhelmed. Give up on one kid so we don't have to give up on the others.


----------

